# question about upgrading a BOLT hard drive



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a Roamio and remember reading here that upgrading its hard drive was just a matter of swapping the drives. No drive images like I had to do with my Series 3 and Premiere. A simple plug-n-play and all the needed software is installed via the Roamio's internal components. 

I am looking to possibly get a 500GB Bolt. Assuming the upgrade procedure is the same, right? Or does it require something special? Just wondering in case I want to upgrade it in the future.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

For a drive <= 3T, just plug in the new drive. Not all drives work, so do a search in this forum. There's also this good video on YouTube!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

LOTS of threads on this site dealing directly with this question. I suggest you do a little research.

One thing to know right up front - you have almost NO reasonable options for a 2.5" internal drive upgrade on a Bolt any more. I personally think the best option now is to use an external 3.5" drive and cut/open the case to connect it in place of the internal drive cable.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The 2T WD20NPVZ has been working for over a year for me.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

ifixit.com sells some tools that make this easier, including opening picks that should spare breaking the tabs that hold the cover in place. Tools are right above step 1.

TiVo Bolt Hard Drive Replacement


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The Spudger / Individual is a great tool.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

I've got a 3TB drive (of the approved makes) to drop in...will I need to upgrade cooling first?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ncbill said:


> I've got a 3TB drive (of the approved makes) to drop in...will I need to upgrade cooling first?


Nope.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> For a drive <= 3T, just plug in the new drive. Not all drives work, so do a search in this forum. There's also this good video on YouTube!


That's the video I watched. Definitely a great resource!



Tony_T said:


> The 2T WD20NPVZ has been working for over a year for me.


That's the drive I put in mine. Mine has been in almost a year. Excellent drive. I chose to pay a little more and ordered it direct from WD for maximum warranty.



chicagobrownblue said:


> ifixit.com sells some tools that make this easier, including opening picks that should spare breaking the tabs that hold the cover in place. Tools are right above step 1.
> 
> TiVo Bolt Hard Drive Replacement


I was ever so careful and STILL broke some tabs. Does not appear to keep the lid from NOT closing well. I look at it this way...when I go to upgrade the HDD again some time down the road, I've pre-broken the tabs and won't have to worry about doing that again!


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Question:

Is there a way to transfer shows from old drive to new drive?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Hercules67 said:


> Question:
> 
> Is there a way to transfer shows from old drive to new drive?


Not unless you transfer them to a different TiVo or PC BEFORE you remove the drive from the Bolt.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

V7Goose said:


> Not unless you transfer them to a different TiVo or PC BEFORE you remove the drive from the Bolt.


Thank you.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> Is there a way to transfer shows from old drive to new drive?





V7Goose said:


> Not unless you transfer them to a different TiVo or PC BEFORE you remove the drive from the Bolt.


jmbach has a patched version of MFSTools 3.2 that should be able to copy the drive to a new larger one (can't recall if he released this on his regular ISO download or not in the MFSTools 3.2 thread).

Tivo Bolt Disk replacement

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> jmbach has a patched version of MFSTools 3.2 that should be able to copy the drive to a new larger one (can't recall if he released this on his regular ISO download or not in the MFSTools 3.2 thread).
> 
> Tivo Bolt Disk replacement


Looks like he has.

MFS Tools 3.2

Scott


----------

